# Nct



## quarterfloun (8 May 2009)

Whats the score with the NCT? I need to put my car through an NCT, went on the website, got the number, called it and found that they were no longer in the office at 16:38 on a Friday. So I drove down to the local NCT centre and they were useless as they can't book cars in to their own centre. Is there any good reason that a mandatory obligation is made so difficult to comply with? Why are staff not available during normal business hours? Is the NCT a government organisation, a private company or what?There seems to be no competition that would put the cost at a market rate as opposed to a fixed rate.... in England we had the MOT - there was enough MOT centres around and they were all independantly owned to ensure healthy competition and short waiting times.


Anybody got any ideas on this?


----------



## parry (9 May 2009)

_ah sure will ya relax man, this is ireland we do things at our own pace over here_

you can book your car in online.....just choose the most convenient test centre and the most convenient available date.....the NCT will then send you an apointment letter.

AS for independently owned NCT centres, well imo that would be a bad idea as they could be more prone to corruption i.e. _back handers & brown envelopes etc...the local mechanic up the road passing your car with a nod and a wink._

_so just relax and have a cup of tea._


----------



## rmelly (9 May 2009)

When's your NCT due?


----------



## Frank (11 May 2009)

If you know the date the car was registered and the reg you can book online www.nct.ie 

I looked at the site recently evrything seems to be booked up for months though.

No doubt the new points thing has stirrred up a bit of business.


----------



## quarterfloun (18 May 2009)

NCT is due - car bought new in 2005. Its a joke.....open it up to competition and market forces will dictate where we go to get it done.

I suppose Parry thinks the toll on the M50 (specifically the buy back) is just the way we do things in Ireland and we should relax. Maybe thousands of people losing their jobs is just the way we do things in Ireland and we should relax.

The big problem in Ireland is that we accept shoddy service as just the way we do it. 

Fora like this give us all the opportunity to highlight the abuse of the golf course handshakes that have ripped this country apart.

So can anyone answer the questions....why can't I go into my local station to book it in, why is there a choice of one supplier and why does a state created monopoly close at 4:30.


----------



## mf1 (19 May 2009)

"why can't I go into my local station to book it in, why is there a choice of one supplier and why does a state created monopoly close at 4:30."

Because it is a conspiracy. To annoy you. 

mf


----------



## ollie323 (19 May 2009)

mf1 said:


> "why can't I go into my local station to book it in, why is there a choice of one supplier and why does a state created monopoly close at 4:30."
> 
> Because it is a conspiracy. To annoy you.
> 
> mf


Thats not very helpful is it?


----------



## Complainer (20 May 2009)

quarterfloun said:


> why can't I go into my local station to book it in,


That would mean additional training of staff at the local station, and possibly additional resources at that station to handle these bookings. The real question is 'why would you want to go to your local station'? If there is an effective online and phone based booking system, why would you want to take the journey down to the local station. The real problem is that the Govt suddenly changed the penalty point rules, so the online and phone systems got flooded with demand over a short period. This flood is now over, and bookings are pretty much available on demand.


quarterfloun said:


> why is there a choice of one supplier


Because the Dept of Transport has already gone through a competitive tendering process to select the supplier that offers the best value for money. Also, because it would be very difficult to quality control more suppliers.


quarterfloun said:


> why does a state created monopoly close at 4:30.


Their customer charter states;


> Open each                                  National Car Test Centre for the number of hours                                  required to satisfy local demand in each area. This will                                  include one early morning opening (8.00am)*, one late                                  evening opening (7.00pm)* and some Saturday morning                                  openings each week. (* subject to local                                demand).


Are they not meeting standard?

Is it usual for the NCT tester to take the car for a spin around the block, as part of the test?


----------



## peteb (10 Jun 2009)

are you just looking for something to moan about? As pointed out, why dont you just book online where you can see the availability?


----------



## Complainer (10 Jun 2009)

quarterfloun said:


> Their customer charter addresses the SLA for the local centre, it does not cover the Call Centre.


Actually, it does.



> Accept bookings made by                                  post, telephone, facsimile, e-mail or in person. We will                                  deal with your telephone calls promptly and courteously.                                  90% of calls to our LoCall bookings and customer                                  helpline number will be answered within 15                                seconds.



It does seem a bit strange that the call centre isn't open in the evenings, but you do have the option to book online 24x7. I'm not sure that this is evidence of a great Govt conspiracy, mind you.


----------



## lightswitch (11 Jun 2009)

Booked mine in today for June 26th in Fonthill.  Plenty of dates available prior to that, the 26th just suits me best.  Try that test centre if the others have long waiting lists.


----------



## Ciaraella (11 Jun 2009)

I've always found the nct service very quick and painless to deal with. When was the nct due in relation to when you called to make the appointment? i always find people who complain are trying to book in very close to the time the cert expires and haven't left themselves adequate time, although this may not be your case of course.


----------



## elefantfresh (13 Jul 2009)

I have the NCT coming up in September - quick question - the boot lock is broken - it closes but i can't open it from the outside - i CAN open it from the inside - will this fail?
I found this on the NCT site - do you think this refers to the boot also?

Examine the general condition of all doors.
1. Open each door and check the security of catches and receivers.
2. Close the door and, without using the handle, note whether the door primary and secondary catches hold the
door closed.


----------



## elefantfresh (13 Jul 2009)

Ignore above - i rang them - it will fail.
Sigh...


----------



## liaconn (13 Jul 2009)

I booked my NCT over the phone recently, with no problem at all. However, the first available date is mid November, so be warned.


----------



## elefantfresh (13 Jul 2009)

How does that work??? That means my care is out of date? Will the cops do me for that? Am i still insured?


----------



## liaconn (13 Jul 2009)

I have confirmation of my booking, which I bring with me in the car at all times in case I'm stopped by a guard.


----------



## Kine (13 Jul 2009)

I'm always amazed at the massive delays people get?! I must've gotten lucky, literally went online, booked it, and was in there three or four weeks later.


----------



## BillK (13 Jul 2009)

parry said:


> _ah sure will ya relax man, this is ireland we do things at our own pace over here_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Assuming that the NCT is the same as the MOT here in England, I only know of independent testing stations. The comment about the local mechanic passing the car doesn't apply here as the garage I go to has its computer system linked to the Government computer (and all tests are linked as well) and the data is sent direct. No chance of a fiddle.


----------



## Luckycharm (14 Jul 2009)

Rang last week and told cannot get a date in Dublin till November!!


----------



## elefantfresh (14 Jul 2009)

> Rang last week and told cannot get a date in Dublin till November!!



Thats the complete opposite to what i just got this moment - the man on the phone offered me numerous dates ranging from tomorrow to the end of August in Fonthill.


----------



## liaconn (14 Jul 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> Thats the complete opposite to what i just got this moment - the man on the phone offered me numerous dates ranging from tomorrow to the end of August in Fonthill.


 
I was also told November. I asked if this was the case with all test centres and was told 'yes'.


----------



## elefantfresh (14 Jul 2009)

How can that be? When did you ring? I rang about 2hrs ago and he offered me about 5 different dates between now and end of August. Weird...


----------



## liaconn (14 Jul 2009)

I rang about 3 weeks ago.


----------

